# Clarion DRZ9255 HXD2 Optical Input



## JdotP17 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just wondering what type of optical input this headunit has? i.e Can I plug my laptop into the optical input of this headunit with a USB to toslink converter? Id like the Headunit to recieve an external digital source i.e Laptop and use the headunit to output the sound.










If this isnt possible could you recommend me a headunit that takes a toslink optical input.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

JdotP17 said:


> Just wondering what type of optical input this headunit has? i.e Can I plug my laptop into the optical input of this headunit with a USB to toslink converter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It takes a optical toslink like you have from the USB DAC, BUT you need to do some mod which requires you to make your own cable iirc. Plus I also think you need to have a clarion CD changer playing a zero bit mute track in order for the data bus to enable the digital input for the changer to use.

See threads by "less" and "bikinpunk" iirc


----------



## JdotP17 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks ive already looked into the custom optical cable route and it seems quite complicatd to actually get the headunit to select the optical source input.

Do you think I could instead get a headunit with a processor that has an optical input?

Joe


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

JdotP17 said:


> Thanks ive already looked into the custom optical cable route and it seems quite complicatd to actually get the headunit to select the optical source input.
> 
> Do you think I could instead get a headunit with a processor that has an optical input?
> 
> Joe


Dunno, I think some pioneers have digital in or out but I can't remember the specifics. There is also the discontinued alpine h710 and controller that can accept toslink.


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/38456-no-more-cds-ipods-me-drz9255-optical-input-fooled.html

this may help


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

I believe I was able to get the Clarion to recognize optical input without running the 0 bit silent track. You still need to connect the cd changer, but if there is a signal coming from your media player, the Clarion will think it is the cd changer and play it. 

Another option is a Denon/Denford. Most (or all?) have digi input that would work out for you too. Some Macs have them too I believe.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyway, Clarion uses their own connection for the Digital. Let it be said though, I've never used/owned the 9255, but I do own the 9375 and the 9575 and on both of them the optical cable has a different connection then that of the toslink. I used the optical cable to run audio from the DRX9375R to the DPH9300. FWIW. So in that manner I do have experience using the optical cable.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I got a Denon (RF rebadge) with standard digital in FS....check out my signature


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

IIRC he needs digital output as well or advanced internal processing on the head unit.


----------



## JdotP17 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks all for your help.

t3sn4f2, I only need an Optical toslink Input to take an external source into the headunit for processing, the output can be standard RCA outs. All I need is for the headunit to be able to recieve the external input and use its internal to process and play it.

If possible could someone list the SQ headunits that take a toslink input please, that would be very much appreciated.

Ultimately I need a headunit that takes a toslink input, has T/A & 3-way crossovers and has good internal DAC's.

---------------------------------------------------------------

*P.s Ive just had a look at the McINTOSH MX406: I quote*

"20 bit DAC. (Acts as an external DAC for the changer) "

"Digital Input"

"Fiber Optic Digital Input for CD Changer"

If this takes an optical input then would it be possible to use my laptop for processing i.e T/A, crossovers and ultimated band EQ's as the optical output from the laptop can send as many signal as I like, not just 2 channels but 8.?


Joe


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

buy a bit one.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hola,

I converted my DRZ to accept the standard toslink signals and it was very easy to select the digital input. It does require a CNET cable connection from a Clarion compatible changer in order to get the head unit to look for a digital signal at its input - but the detection process only needs to take place once (although you have to have the cnet connection permanently).

It's a matter of what its worth to you really. It wouldn't be difficult for most people I suspect - depending on your general technical/handiman competence level, but it will take time to get it up and require some investment. For complete details on the connection process, just search the word SAROTECH for posts with my name as the thread starter. There are three of them and one of them gives every detail you would ever want, including links to places that sell the parts. (Please don't write me to ask something that I've already written... not to be rude, but I spent a lot of time documenting this to help others and you wouldn't believe the questions I've had. If it isn't in a thread, feel free to pm but I'm not here or available much anymore.) 

IMHO the SQ through the digi in on the DRZ is first class. As a bit one owner, I actually prefer the DRZ since all the controls are right at hand... and you don't need a laptop to make changes. Naturally, if you need more than 5 channels of eq - or very steep slopes, or a midrange that runs below 200hz *iirc*, you'd disagree.

Good luck.
Jim

Jim


----------

